# Cypripedium calceolus



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Last week of May 2010, I went to visit the house of my in-laws in the French Alps. They have this house since approx. 30 years and go there every summer. They always knew about the presence of Cyp. calceolus in the region, as well as many other wild orchids. So, as soon as I arrived there, they avidly told me the orchids, and that they have never seen Cyp calceolus: "Most probably it only grows in this very remote zone, where you cannot easily go!" I had to smile, as I told them they have been looking for them in the wrong place for about 30 years. Immediately after I said that, I was challenged: "If you find one single plant, I'll give you this bottle of Bordeaux from 1975!"

I think I had never had a better incentive to find an orchid LOL

so, next day we took the car and went to see the surroundings. At the spot I thought would be good, I parked the car, went for a nice trekking and found not one, but a whole huge colony with at least 50 plants... Unfortunately for me, the were just starting to grow, and I could only see one plant with buds (first two Photos).

I was planning to go to the Alps again this weekend, but everything went different as planned at work... so I will have to wait until next season  However, my in-laws sent me these pictures... Next year I MUST be there in June! 

P.S.- The wine is fantastic! we open a similar bottle that night, and I brought another bottle for the day I finish my greenhouse 


















P.S.-First time I see Cyp. calceolus in the wild!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 17, 2010)

Those are stunning! :drool::drool::drool: what I like about Cyp calceolus is the contrasting dark brown petals and dorsal. In the related North American Cyp. parviflorum these tend to be more washed out. When I have time I will post some pictures of some wild Cyp. parviflorum I found here in Itasca State Park, Minnesota. There were 100's of plants all growing along the road side!

Thanks for sharing!

Robert


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2010)

I love this species - thanks for sharing! I actually like calceolus far better than parviflorum. I have a nice big plant I recently bought that should put on a good show next year (it's already done for this year).


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

lovely wild flowers to find congrats on your good fortune


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent. Enjoy the wine!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on the Bordeaux! There is something quite striking about the sepals and petals of this species. What a treat to see them in the wild.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 17, 2010)

Wonderful plants and photos.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 17, 2010)

Wonderful color contrast! The last variety with straight petal is interesting


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2010)

very nice find! it's always cool to get an idea about finding something and then actually finding what you were looking for (or something even better). nice flowers


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great story! Fab photos too! :clap:


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are BEAUTIFUL! I do love the darker colours of Cyp. calceolus. Our Cyp. parviflorum v. pubescens are lovely too; but, IMO not as striking as the European calceolus. I'd love to get some dark ones like that some day. Seed grown plants are available now; I just have to find the cash!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 18, 2010)

You are right John M, but on the other hand it seems that the North American species (Cyp. parviflorum) is easier to grow in the garden... It is part of my plans, to try growing Cyp. calceolus and other Cyps. in my future garden (I think I will start with some easy species/Hybrids)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2010)

What fun that you were able to enjoy a bottle of wine over the discovery of orchid plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Great photos Ramon!!! Thanks!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sweet score on the Bordeaux! I almost wanna hear more about that....

And those cyps have intense color! Roberts right, our parviflorum don't hold a candle to that coloring!


----------

